

TypeScript: Enhanced Javascript - aymanfarhat
http://www.thecodeship.com/web-development/typescript-enhanced-javascript/

======
EvilTerran
You lost me as soon as your "social" thing made the first paragraph
unreadable.

<http://i.imgur.com/ltdK2zZ.png>

